# TV providers



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

I needto move away from Spectrum because of the increase in price.Wondered what everyone had and how happy you are with price and selestion


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Anyone except ATT,DISH,DIRECT ive had HORRIBLE SERVICE WITH THEM I PRECANCELED MY CONTRACT There needs to be a alternative to cable tv ??


----------



## johnwells (Feb 5, 2011)

I have had sling for about a year and a half. I have the orange and blue package and really like it. you need to have a decent internet connection for it to work well.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

DirecTV NOW 35$ a month running off of a Roku stick. Also dropped Netflix and use an app called Terrarium which is Kodi without a box. Antenna for local channels.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

A TV antenna is all I have, I get about 55-60 stations.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought an omnidirectional 60mile antenna a few weeks ago, I mounted it on the peak of my roof on an existing 1" pipe that was for the old school antenna. I get 49 channels, many are duplicates. I did research what I could expect before hand and my #1 reason for doing what I did was to get fox 8 out of Cleveland which is 27.2 miles according to the website that you enter your address in and it recommends what type of antenna you'd need to receive whatever channels at a particular distance. Long story short is out of the 49 I get fox 8 isn't one of them and according to all the "stuff" I should get it fine! So I'm still paying $170 a month to speculum!


----------

